# H1B Stamping In London



## brit2014 (May 20, 2014)

Hi, I am a British National and my husband is an Indian (holding Indian passport).

We are currently living in the USA on a H1B/H4 visas respectively. My husband has had his previous 2 visa interviews back in home country, but we are planning on visiting the UK this year.

My question is, is it possible for him to get his renewal H1B done in the US embassy in London? I will definitely be with him, who is holding a British passport and he is on a 6 month spousal visa.

Many thanks for your reply!


----------

